# Brown Jig skirt color help needed!



## Jim (May 11, 2010)

I have some freshly painted Brown Jigs(300 of them....not for sale :LOL2: ). I need help deciding what skirts to get for them.

Anyone got a good recommendation? I am going to order from https://www.fishingskirts.com/

I will do 2 skirts per jig.

So if anyone has a killer combo or favorite color I should get, please let me know.

I give the jigs away here and there, my kids like making them and I get better satisfaction giving them away to potential TinBoat members. 

For those that that want to know why I get 300 at a whack, that is my reason. :lol:


----------



## Brine (May 11, 2010)

Brown and Orange is a fav of mine (boring I know, but I haven't ventured into the wild color jig patterns yet)


----------



## cyberflexx (May 11, 2010)

The old standard blue and black and Peanut Butter Jelly is a good one too..


OK, so since they arent for sale, how about mailing some my way for free then :lol: :lol: 

Actually I have a friend who makes them for me and sends me a bakers dozen every so often, of course i end up paypalling him money to pay for them when he least expects it.. 8) I guess that's why he sends me more.. LOL!


----------



## russ010 (May 11, 2010)

https://fishingskirts.com/product_info.php?cPath=55&products_id=279

I use one sleeve of these, then add 5 separate strands of chartreuse

KILLER for clear water....


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 11, 2010)

I like green and brown, with 2 or 3 strands of orange near the bottom. Preferably something that will fall slow, because I like imitating a nearly-dead bluegill. I try to get it to suspend for as long as possible, with little twitches on the way up, kind of like dying fish that sit sideways and have mini seizures prior to croaking.


----------



## poolie (May 11, 2010)

My most productive jigs are ones my step brother has made up... and they are about as boring as it comes, brown head with living rubber brown skirts.


----------



## njTom (May 11, 2010)

How about light brown and purple?


----------



## cavman138 (May 12, 2010)

I'd go with the dark brown with chartreuse copper


----------

